# Rising Stars



## Denny James (Jul 12, 2006)

I am looking for recommendations for names of new, up and coming classical artists for a program I will be putting on for The Villages, Florida, classical music club (250 members) on August 2nd. These could include instrumentalists, composers, vocalists, conductors and ensembles. Each selected artist(s) will be briefly profiled with a sample of their music played for the group. As a small thank you, I will email a copy of the program guide and a discography of the music played to each responder to this post.
Thanks,
Denny


----------



## Jon (Jul 13, 2006)

Try Juliette Pochin new Sony BMG mezzo soprano

CD is released in the USA in the new year but available on import now from www.amazon.co.uk

Her website is www.juliettepochin.com

Best wishes

Jon


----------



## Denny James (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the input. An initial check on Pochin looks very promising. How do you feel she compares with Joyce DiDonato?
Denny


----------

